
Distributed Command Line Issue Tracking - Procrastes
http://bifax.org/bif/
======
Procrastes
Just spotted this in another thread[1]. It seems like an interesting idea,
although I don't know how I feel about maintaining Perl. (Not a Show HN
because it's not my project).

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16124357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16124357)

